# Where should we go on holiday?



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ok, so we are a bit late sorting this out, but from what I can see after surfing the net for a few hours   there are still quite a lot of holidays to be had.

My DS is 11 and we would like to go somewhere in Europe that is family friendly.  Things to do for the kiddos and a swimming pool at the hotel/apartment, but other than that we are pretty open.  I've looked at Spain today, but am open to anywhere in Europe.  We want to travel the 16th or 17th of August through the 23rd or 24th and want to spend about £1000 on flight/accommodation but food/entertainment will be on top of that.  

Has anyone been anywhere with their kids that you'd love to recommend?  We are American but live in the UK and so far haven't been anywhere in Europe besides Paris.  

Thanks for all your help!

Angiexxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Angel we have booked with www.siblu.com for next years hols. We've picked Brittany in France. Looks excellent for kids of most ages. For me dh and Elysia in a 2 bedroom mobile home for 14 nights its costing us £540! I'd say thats a bargain!  But asked for lots of things off too, plus we qualified for a free week's holiday later in the year, just gotta find the money for our own travel arrangements! The ferry crossing prices for next year aren't out until sept 08 but they have given me the approx £ of £350 , so all in all costing us £890 
They do various sites in France Spain Italy
Also managed to get £50 off our bill for recommending a friend, she also got £50 off too! So if your interested.... let me know! 

Good luck holiday hunting x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hiya just seen this thread.. what an excellent website, we have priced up holidays through the usual companies online and with us and the 2 kids its always around £1500 mark... on here a 4 night stay in Normandy was £568! fabulous place think DH will be hounded when he gets home!! Havent been abroad since 1993 when I was 13!  and DH, DS and DD have never been! 

Cheers for the link Ceri

Corrina xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Corrina ... if you book i'll give you my ref number so you can have £50 off hun, let me know!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

We've been to the site that Ceri mentions & just come back from there so if anyone wants to know any further info just let me know!


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ceri-Thank you so much for that website!  DH is due home in a couple of hours and I intend to show him the itinerary I have picked out!  So if we go ahead I will definitely tell them that you sent me.  How do I get you the £50 discount?  Including ferry, 6 night stay, and two day tickets to Disneyland Paris it is just over £800!    Could not be more chuffed!  This is exactly what we were looking for!  We are looking to stay at the Domaine De Dugny near Paris.  

I'm so excited!  

Professor Waffle, I'd love to hear about your experience.  Where did you stay?  Where the facilities nice?  Where there any hidden costs?

 to you both!

Angiexxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Angie ... glad your chuffed hun, i havent been yet but booked it and cant wait, siblu is haven europe. we've been to a haven site here and it was fab for LO.
If i give you my booking reference number you get the £50 knocked off your bill and vice versa if you give me yours i get £50 off too  
I still cant get over the price either! i'm a stay at home mum and just flog a few bits and bats on ebay, and ours is half paid already!- from 2 weeks ago when i booked it! just gotta start on the spending money next!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Cheers hunny will let you know if I managed to twist his arm hard and far enough  
Its nice to find a place where kids verging on 12yrs are still classed as kids not adults! 
When is the best time to go over there month wise? Not sure on the weather in France as havent been in donkey.. 
Oh and irony would have it that I get a letter today giving me 4 weeks notice that DD has day trip to france at a mere snip of ONLY £100! I remember the days when it was about £20! and they are allowed to take £30 spending money pfft thats a pair of shoes for me that money 
Corrina xx


----------

